
Interview with Ali Miracle: a visually impaired FOSS warrior and dev from Iraq - stevenjohns
https://www.neowin.net/news/interview-with-ali-miracle-a-visually-impaired-foss-warrior-and-developer-from-iraq
======
stevenjohns
Full disclosure: I conducted this interview. Certain things were difficult to
expand on because it wasn't a back and forth; I had given Ali a list of
questions which he responded to in bulk.

I also slightly modified the title (developer -> dev) due to the 80 char limit
on HN submissions.

